# He will be served next week



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

I contacted my lawyer today and he stated STBE will be served between early - middle of next week. I am starting to get nervous already since I have no clue how he will react to it. I hope he does not reach out to be negatively as the protected hearing is not until mid-Nov, so it will not be until then when I can legally prevent him from coming into my house.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you scared of him?


----------



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes! He is no longer the person I am married to. He already threathen to kick my door down and break all my windows. The person I had my vow with will never threathen me and have never done it before.

I am scared because I do not know who this person I am dealing with. I have no idea what he is capable of. One day he view me a his enemy and the next he act cordial. I have no way to know what to expect.


----------

